# Where Can you get Pool Filter Sand



## Raider93 (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm looking to get pool filter sand, obviously haha, but i was wondering where you can get it. I have several Hardware Stores (Lowes, Home Depot) around me and was wondering if they would have it, or if you have to go to a pool place specifically

thanks


----------



## leopartner123 (Jun 29, 2009)

Lowes and Home Depot have it for sure. Well here in Texas they do, im sure they have it where you are also.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Any pool store will sell it, as well as most hardware stores. I'm not sure, but places like Walmart might also sell it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I buy mine at a Pool Store... I've heard Home Depot / Lowes carries it also but I've never looked...


----------



## K20Z3 (Jul 18, 2008)

I just bought two bags from Home Depot. The Lowes by me only had some "premium" grade stuff that looked like clay???


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

lowes is 30 dollars a bag and home depot is 5 dollars a bag and nearly clean


----------



## K20Z3 (Jul 18, 2008)

jfly said:


> lowes is 30 dollars a bag and home depot is 5 dollars a bag and nearly clean


Yeah, and like I said, the stuff from Lowes looked more like cat litter than sand. It was gray in color too. Looked more like clay to me? $30 for 25lb bag.


----------



## spoonman (Jul 22, 2009)

I have not seen pool filter sand at Lowes or Home Depot here in Las Vegas (the home of swimming pools). I would buy it from a pool supply store. Here they have it at Leslies for $8.99 for 50#. Be sure you are getting Pool Filter Sand and not Play Sand. Big difference. And they do have Leslies Pool Supply in New York. Look on line for a location.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

jfly said:


> lowes is 30 dollars a bag and home depot is 5 dollars a bag and nearly clean


Your avatar cracks me up jfly :lol:


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

I dont know about your h.d but the pool sand at mine wasn't by the pool supplies it was in the garden department by the mulch and play sand.you might try to look there.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

I bought mine at Liesuretime (sp?). It was like $8.50 a bag.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I bought mine at my local pool store for 8.00 for a 50 lb bag. My home depot didn't have it, I asked and they said sorry sir we don't carry it.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> I bought mine at my local pool store for 8.00 for a 50 lb bag. My home depot didn't have it, I asked and they said sorry sir we don't carry it.


yeah my home depot said they didn't carry it either so on a whim I went to a another location in the same city and asked for it, they did not know anything about it so I started looking in the garden department by the mulch and there it was I think it is 5.50 per 50lb bag.


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

Dj823cichild said:


> jfly said:
> 
> 
> > lowes is 30 dollars a bag and home depot is 5 dollars a bag and nearly clean
> ...


\\

shamooonnnnneee


----------

